# Kinderbike 20 Zoll von der stange



## tobone (24. März 2015)

Hallo
Mein fast sechs jähriger Sohn soll jetzt ein mtb bekommen.
Erst hatte ich kaniabike im Auge, das scheidet leider aus da kein Händler in der Nähe ist. Das ist für mich Vorraussetzung.
Zu welchem in fokgenden würdet ihr mr raten?
Cube 20 Zoll
Felt 20 Zoll
Specialized ( recht schwer)
Ghost (laut Hersteller nur 9,5 kg. Für ein stangenbike für Kinder recht leicht. Kann das Gewicht jemand bestätigen?)
Felt
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit den Bikes?
Achso Scott ist auch noch in der engeren Auswahl.
Schonmal danke für reichlich Antwort.
Wie gesagt gibt n Menge leihte kinderbikes, er soll aber probesitzen


----------



## Y_G (24. März 2015)

sag doch einfach mal von wo Du kommst, evtl. gibt es ja jemanden in der Nähe wo Ihr testen könnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (24. März 2015)

Nähe Braunschweig.
Aber eigentlich wird es wohl ein Rad von den aufgelisteten Marken.
Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## Diman (24. März 2015)

Mehr Mut wagen und einfach online bestellen.

C'dale Street 20 sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Ann (24. März 2015)

kannst du schrauben um das gewicht zu senken? 

könntest ja auch mal die händler vor ort fragen, ob sie dir ein kania oder kubike bestellen würden, manche händler sind selbst neugierig und wollen die räder mal sehen. alternativ, wenn es von der stange sein muß, würde ich mir das stevens mal anschaue, soll auch 9,6 kg haben. wieso unbedingt probesitzen? laß ihn doch mal auf solche räder sitzen, vergleich die geo mit den leichten, dann liegst du eigentlich auch nicht daneben. 

ansonsten mal die suche bemühen, da kommt zu fast jedem rad etwas. aber die meisten hier nehmen solche räder halt als  ausgangspunkt und schrauben daran, damit sie leichter werden.

wir hatten das cube in 20", ging so, nix besonders und einfach zu schwer, aber optisch war es toll  neu hätten wir uns das cube nicht gekauft, wir haben es gebraucht günstig bekommen, genauso wie das speci, als 2.rad. unser isla spielt dann aber in einer ganz anderen klasse, nicht nur vom gewicht, sondern die gesamte verarbeitung etc. war halt auch teurer, aber jeden cent wert - außerdem bringen die beim wiederverkauf auch noch richtig geld


----------



## exposure (24. März 2015)

tobone schrieb:


> Ghost (laut Hersteller nur 9,5 kg. Für ein stangenbike für Kinder recht leicht. Kann das Gewicht jemand bestätigen?)



Ich hatte einen Händler gebeten, das Bike (Ghost Powerkid 20 Modell 2015)  mal an die Waage zu hängen.
Die Antwort war 10,41kg (ob mit oder ohne Pedale ).
In Kürze kann ich es aber selber wiegen...


----------



## Fisch123 (24. März 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> Mehr Mut wagen und einfach online bestellen.
> 
> C'dale Street 20 sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus.


Wer bestellt denn einfach so ins Blaue?


----------



## Diman (24. März 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Wer bestellt denn einfach so ins Blaue?


Ich. Noch nie irgendwelche Geo- oder Qualitätsprobleme gehabt und 2-3 Kilo Mehrgewicht auch noch gespart.  Cannondale Street könnte man auch im Laden probesitzen.


----------



## track94 (24. März 2015)

Ich hab den Großen auch erstmal auf einem anderen Probesitzen lassen , war mir aber zu schwer , hab dann die Geos verglichen und dann das Pepper bestellt.
Klappt auch


----------



## tobone (24. März 2015)

Hört sich alles gut an, aber it hier keiner der mit den von mir genannten kinderbikes zufrieden St oder berichten kann?


----------



## tobone (24. März 2015)

Gibt es noch andere Marken wie kaniabike die über Händler vertrieben werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (25. März 2015)

Mit der Suchfunktion kannst Du alle Infos schnell und einfach finden. Ist alles schon mal dagewesen...mehrfach.
Ganz ehrlich finde ich das mit der Probefahrt sehr schwierig und eigentlich auch überflüssig. Du kannst bei Herrn Fischer anrufen (kaniabikes.eu) und ihm Körpergröße und Innenbeinlänge durchgeben. Dann passt das auch...


----------



## Taurus1 (25. März 2015)

Ich konnte damals meinen Haendler vor Ort neugierig auf die Kaniabikes machen, er hatte dann 2 Twenty und auch noch 2 Twentyfour bestellt. So konnte meine Tochter dann im Laden das Twenty aussuchen, bei dem ihr die Farbe besser gefallen hatte, und er hat es dann auch noch montiert und eingestellt.

Das "Problem" bei Kania, Pepper und den anderen Verdaechtigen ist, das vor allem kleinere Haendler nicht die grosse Kundschaft fuer hochpreisige Kinderbikes haben und sich deshalb scheuen, sich diese auf Vorrat in den Verkaufsraum zu stellen.

Schonmal bei Kaniabikes.eu angerufen, wo der naechste Haendler ist? Hab das schon bei vielen Herstellern gesehen, dass das Haendlerverzeichnis auf den Homepages nicht auf dem laufenden ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch einen in der Naehe. Und die Telefonische Beratung von Kaniabikes ist echt gut.


----------



## Normansbike (25. März 2015)

Wie lange wird ein Kind das 24" fahren? Es lohnt sich nicht viel Geld für die kurze Zeit reinzustecken.
Meine 1 Tochter hatte das 24 für 3 Jahre, jetzt ein 26" Eigenbau der dann Sinn macht weil man mit der Größe den Rahmen  tauschen kann. Meine kleine fährt jetzt das 24" und ist wie zuvor wie ihre Schwester begeistert.


----------



## Fisch123 (25. März 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wie lange wird ein Kind das 24" fahren? Es lohnt sich nicht viel Geld für die kurze Zeit reinzustecken.
> Meine 1 Tochter hatte das 24 für 3 Jahre, jetzt ein 26" Eigenbau der dann Sinn macht weil man mit der Größe den Rahmen  tauschen kann. Meine kleine fährt jetzt das 24" und ist wie zuvor wie ihre Schwester begeistert.


Hier geht es um ein 20" nicht um ein 24". Wenn es ein umsteiger von 14" auf 20" ist wird er es wohl schon ein wenig länger fahren!
Das mit dem Geld reinstecken, sieht jeder ein wenig anders. Vorher bitte mal oben anfangen zu lesen.


----------



## KIV (25. März 2015)

Macht zusammen ca. (6 Jahre Nutzungsdauer + Wiederverkaufswert) x Kinderspaß = Unbezahlbar

Und das lohnt sich nicht..???


----------



## Normansbike (25. März 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hier geht es um ein 20" nicht um ein 24". Wenn es ein umsteiger von 14" auf 20" ist wird er es wohl schon ein wenig länger fahren!
> Das mit dem Geld reinstecken, sieht jeder ein wenig anders. Vorher bitte mal oben anfangen zu lesen.


 Sorry hatte 24" gelesen, brauche eine Brille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (25. März 2015)

Early Rider hat für den Sommer eine 20"-Version des Belter angekündigt. Für mich die stimmigsten Kinderräder überhaupt. Kommt wahrscheinlich zu spät für dich - geht mir genauso.


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2015)

tobone schrieb:


> ... 20 Zoll ... nur 9,5 kg...



Ich muss gestehen, ich hab mich mit Bikes von der Stange schon lange nicht mehr beschäftigt - aber ist das euer Ernst?? 

Dann bin ich schockiert...


----------



## Diman (25. März 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> aber ist das euer Ernst??


Bestimmt, man ist schon froh wenn ein Stangebike unter 12kg ist.


----------



## tobone (3. April 2015)

So. Wollen morgen oder nächstes we mal los und uns ein paar Bikes ansehen.
Der Preisunterschied zwischen z. B einem Scott und dem Kania ist für ein kinderbikes schon ganz schon groß. (mehr als 150 taler) ich weiß Qualität , fewicht USW. Aber man muss a erstmal sehen ob er lut am MTb hat. Außerdem wird die Optik wohl eher die entscheidende Rolle spielen ob er mit fährt.
Jetzt normal eine frage.
Für wieviel wurde man das Kania wieder loswerden. Weiß nicht wie lange es gefahren wird. Schätze mal 2-3 Jahre.
Np sind 450. Meint ihr man kann es für 250-300 verkaufen?


----------



## track94 (3. April 2015)

Musst du auch mal hier den Bikemarkt beobachten ...aber der Kurs ist schon möglich .
Wenn das Rad gepflegt ist .Ich würde auf jedenfall mit Lackschutzfolie arbeiten


----------



## Y_G (3. April 2015)

@tobone also ich denke ja auch immer das die Begeisterung von den Eltern abfärben kann. Bei uns ist es jedenfalls. Wenn er sieht wie ichmich für leichte Teile begeistern kann und alles wiege was so ins Haus kommt, dann will auch er leichte Sachen haben. Aussehen ist schon wichtig, aber eine Federgabel z.B. kommt für ihn nicht in Frage, Papa so ein Bleiklumpen will ich nicht fahren  Was glaust Du wie er sich über seinen 80g Carbonsattel gefreut hat, der Kleine mit 5 Jahren wollte auch gleich einen für sein 16" haben...


----------



## tobone (3. April 2015)

Naja man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Y_G (3. April 2015)

was ist daran übertrieben? Er kommt mit dem Sattel besser klar als mit dem Standard und viel leichter ist er auch. Warum also nicht?

Jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst, stimmt 80g sind übertrieben, der wiegt knapp 60g


----------



## trifi70 (3. April 2015)

tobone schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen z. B einem Scott und dem Kania ist für ein kinderbikes schon ganz schon groß. (mehr als 150 taler)
> ...
> Für wieviel wurde man das Kania wieder loswerden. Weiß nicht wie lange es gefahren wird. Schätze mal 2-3 Jahre.
> Np sind 450. Meint ihr man kann es für 250-300 verkaufen?


Die 150 "Taler" sind sicherlich gut angelegt, da der Fahrspaß für 2 Jahre höher ist und Du in der Tat einen besseren Wiederverkaufspreis erzielen wirst. Ob es Dir das wert ist, kannst nur Du selbst entscheiden. Meine Entscheidung wäre jedenfalls klar  

Noch etwas sparen kannst Du, indem Du ein gebrauchtes Bike in ordentlichem Zustand erwirbst. Vermutlich ist jetzt grad aber eher weniger Schnäppchenzeit...


----------



## tobone (3. April 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> was ist daran übertrieben? Er kommt mit dem Sattel besser klar als mit dem Standard und viel leichter ist er auch. Warum also nicht?
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst, stimmt 80g sind übertrieben, der wiegt knapp 60g


Jeder muss wissen was er macht. Man kann z. B ein teureres Bike kaufen. Aber immer mehr geld in ein kinderbikes stecken? Ist auch die Sache : Kinder, Geld usw. Will nicht Lehrer spielen.
Trotzdem danke für eure Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (3. April 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> was ist daran übertrieben? Er kommt mit dem Sattel besser klar als mit dem Standard und viel leichter ist er auch. Warum also nicht?
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst, stimmt 80g sind übertrieben, der wiegt knapp 60g


Her mit dem Foto, danke!


----------



## Fisch123 (3. April 2015)

60gr. zeig mal her das Teil.


----------



## Y_G (3. April 2015)

hatte ich doch schon mal gepostet...


----------



## Fisch123 (4. April 2015)

Sehr schick!
Ist woher? Kostet was? Ist der kürzer als 270 mm? 
So was suche ich auch noch. Sende mir doch mal die Daten per Unterhaltung.
Schöne Ostern 
Sabine


----------



## Y_G (4. April 2015)

hat mir jemand gebaut, ist nicht so zu kaufen, sorry. Ist ein Becker Carbon mit gekürzter Nase... Länge müsste ich mal messen. Denke so 220 mm vielleicht.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. April 2015)

Wenn man den nicht bekommt ist es auch egal. 
Baut der nochmal welche?
Sabine


----------



## tobone (4. April 2015)

Ist jetzt ein Kania 20 large geworden. Ist sehr zufrieden. Gerade erte Tour gemacht, war gut aber ein wenig matschig für den Anfang. Obwohl schon seit langem Trail Fan, fahren wir die nächsten Male wohl erstmal paar waldautobahnen.
Mit den Bremsen kam er die Tour über gut klar. Am Ende hat er wohl vergessen dass er kein Rücktritt mehr hat, oder war einfach zu schnell. Crash mit der Mülltonne. Blutige Lippe. Sah schlimm aus aus voller Fahrt.
Wie waren eure ersten "MTb" Touren mit Kindern?
War bei ihm aber schnell vergessen


----------



## tobone (4. April 2015)

,


----------



## Taurus1 (9. April 2015)

Gute Wahl!

 Meine Tochter hat ihr Kania 24 large gleich am zweiten Tag in der Baustelle bei uns im Dorf eingewiehen und durch die Pfuetzen gescheucht. Hat ausgesehen wie Sau (Rad und Tochter ). Erste Tour steht noch aus.

Im Moment findet man auch gebrauchte Kaniabikes, z.B. hier im Gebrauchtmarkt. Die verlangten Preise lassen auf einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (9. April 2015)

Mich wundert das ihr schon alle 24er kauft. Ich hoffe meiner braucht nicht nächstes Jahr schon eins obwohl es gut passt. 24 war ihm och zu groß.
Wenn ich nach den Richtlinien auf der Homepage gegangen war hatte h ogar das 20small genommen. Das war m Laden viel zu klein. Er hat innenbeinlänge 48. 20 large wird Gesagt ab 52. Hat aber wohl auch viel mit Armen usw zu tun.
Ich mach mir zuviel Gedanken. Es passt gut, und er ist happy.
War halt nur gut, dass er es doch probegefahrn ist.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. April 2015)

Die Empfehlungen auf den Homepages sind meistens in Richtung Sicherheit, damit es beim ungewollten Absteigen keine unsaften Beruehrungen mit dem Oberrohr gibt. Meine Tochter muesste jetzt Innenbeimlaenge von knapp 60cm haben, wird im Sommer 8Jahre, da war das 24large jetzt genau die richtige Option. Das Twenty (2013er) hatte sie im September 2012 bekommen, das wurde jetzt zu klein. Sattel war komplett draussen, und beim Lenken konnte es mit den Knien eng werden. Bei den 2013er Modellen gab es noch kein small oder large


----------



## kaizi (14. April 2015)

tobone schrieb:


> Mich wundert das ihr schon alle 24er kauft. Ich hoffe meiner braucht nicht nächstes Jahr schon eins obwohl es gut passt. 24 war ihm och zu groß.
> Wenn ich nach den Richtlinien auf der Homepage gegangen war hatte h ogar das 20small genommen. Das war m Laden viel zu klein. Er hat innenbeinlänge 48. 20 large wird Gesagt ab 52. Hat aber wohl auch viel mit Armen usw zu tun.
> Ich mach mir zuviel Gedanken. Es passt gut, und er ist happy.
> War halt nur gut, dass er es doch probegefahrn ist.



Ich finde die Richtlinien auf der Kania-Website nicht.
Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## kaizi (14. April 2015)

ich weiss auch grad nicht was hier was ist.
http://kaniabikes.com
http://kaniabikes.eu/
sind auch andere Räder...


----------



## track94 (14. April 2015)

Einmal quasi Hersteller und einmal Shop mit weiteren guten Kinderrädern


----------



## Ann (14. April 2015)

kaizi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Richtlinien auf der Kania-Website nicht.
> Kann mir da einer helfen?



der eu shop ist der herr fischer (hersteller), die daten findet ihr, wenn ihr auf der homepage auf bikes geht und dann das jeweilige auswählt, denn kommt z.B. :
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentylarge.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loellipop (21. April 2015)

Aber das Early Rider 20" ist schon der Hammer:
http://earlyrider.com/blogs/dealer-news


----------



## wila (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
hab da was zu verkaufen, "von der Stange", aber vielleicht trotzdem interessant. Mein Sohn fand es immer super!
Orbea MX 20 Team:

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...r-kinder-orbea-mx-20-team/399349095-217-19578

Gruß


----------

